# White or graphite?



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I *love* the way the graphite Kindle looks, but I liked how the white Kindle 2 seemed to "disappear" while reading. I like things very simple; I wouldn't put a skin on a Kindle or anything. So I'm wondering...would the graphite color be somehow distracting? Would it disappear the way the white does?


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Kindle Mommy said:


> I *love* the way the graphite Kindle looks, but I liked how the white Kindle 2 seemed to "disappear" while reading. I like things very simple; I wouldn't put a skin on a Kindle or anything. So I'm wondering...would the graphite color be somehow distracting? Would it disappear the way the white does?


The Graphite DX works fine for me.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Going with the Graphite this time around--I've been staring at the White K1 for two years now, and though it doesn't bother me in the slightest, a change will be refreshing.  From the pictures, it also seems to enhance the perceived contrast of the screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the graphite looks way sexier. . . . .and I don't see where it'll need a skin. . . . .


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sticking to white. I know I'll skin it anyway. I just love the look of the white.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I went with the graphite - looks sleeker!  Can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

You guys are just making it harder to decide! LOL.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'll be getting a graphite, but probably won't cover it up with a skin. (I DO love DecalGirl's skins, though. Sigh.)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if I will skin the graphite.... I have not skinned my pink Sony yet....


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Definitely graphite, no need to skin!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Graphite... It'll blend with the straps on covers better (and skins)


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

My DXG experience is that the graphite really disappears and interferes with my reading less, not more. 

I have felt absolutely no need or desire for a skin when I have the graphite color, either. So for me, that effectively lowers the price by $19.99 (since I like decalgirls matte skins if I'm going to have a skin).


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just love the skins and have already picked mine out.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

If I order one it will be graphite, but I want to put a skin on it because they are so fun.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

graphite


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I may not skin mine either. (but DecalGirl has nothing to fear... I'll still skin all my other gadgets)


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Graphite, hands down.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think the graphite looks way sexier. . . . .and I don't see where it'll need a skin. . . . .


Sexier aaannd nekkid .... Sign me up!!!!


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> My DXG experience is that the graphite really disappears and interferes with my reading less, not more.
> 
> I have felt absolutely no need or desire for a skin when I have the graphite color, either. So for me, that effectively lowers the price by $19.99 (since I like decalgirls matte skins if I'm going to have a skin).


Thanks for that information!! My hubby and I now each want a graphite one. He was sold on the graphite right away; I thought it looked cool, but wasn't sure which one I wanted. I'm so excited!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

perryluvr said:


> Sexier aaannd nekkid .... Sign me up!!!!


BWAHAHA... OK, with that in mind.. this Kindle is definitely male. And his name is.... ROARKE!!!!!! Dark, sexy and nekkid... WooHoo!!!


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> BWAHAHA... OK, with that in mind.. this Kindle is definitely male. And his name is.... ROARKE!!!!!! Dark, sexy and nekkid... WooHoo!!!


Well, he**, it wasn't like I wasn't already sitting here wanting a new K3 really badly .... then she brought up sexier and nekkid, and well then the drool started! LOLOL!! Roarke... nice, I like it! I was thinking Rory!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I always thought white was an unfortunate choice (by Amazon) since it lowers the perceived contrast. But that was more of an issue on the original K2s where screen contrast was lower than ideal. The new Pearl screen will be just fine in a white frame. That said I prefer the darker frame so I ordered the Graphite 3G just like my DX. Wifey choose to stick with the White so one of each is on pre-order.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think, Heathcliffe.  He was the first sexy character I can remember as a young 'un.  Or Omar, as in Shariffe in Mayerling.  Showing my age here.

White isnt available in either model to Australia.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

perryluvr said:


> Well, he**, it wasn't like I wasn't already sitting here wanting a new K3 really badly .... then she brought up sexier and nekkid, and well then the drool started! LOLOL!! Roarke... nice, I like it! I was thinking Rory!


Rory?

Anybody that has read the In Death books (or knows of my obsession with them, understands Roarke) My laptop is Eve, my iPhone is Dehlia..


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Rory?
> 
> Anybody that has read the In Death books (or knows of my obsession with them, understands Roarke) My laptop is Eve, my iPhone is Dehlia..


Oh I've read most of the In Death books....and I'm well aware of the Roarke reference! Rory, well, lets just say it was one of the first things that came to mind with the sexier and nekkid thought popped into my head.... (it's a personal thing.. lol)


----------



## MenderofRoads (May 9, 2010)

I could be wrong, but when I pre-ordered the new wi-fi kindle I didn't have white as a choice. I think those may only come in the graphite.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

MenderofRoads said:


> I could be wrong, but when I pre-ordered the new wi-fi kindle I didn't have white as a choice. I think those may only come in the graphite.


Yes, the wifi and the DXG only come in graphite. The 3G has the choice of white or graphite.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I was a little bit surprised by the lack of a choice for the wifi Kindle.. and somewhere in my wanderings tonight noted that there may still be DX white for $20 less than DXG. (but I can't find the white DX at the moment).

I think the graphite would be really really nice, but not dumping my current DX for that.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

personally i find the dxg to be less "visible" during reading compared to the k2 but i tend to like darker colors in general so maybe that's at least part of the reason i prefer graphite.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Easy solution...order one of each! (I did)


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

Ordered the wifi last night, didn't even realize that no white was available since I wasn't looking for it. I am so happy with my DXG I just may replace all my kindles with the new Pearl screen'd Kindles.


----------



## teiresias (May 26, 2009)

The only skin I've ever put on my Kindle is one to make it matte black to increase the perceived contrast, so graphite is a no brainer.  Granted, those of us with graphite Kindles may want to be more pro-active about keeping it in the shade if we take it to the beach or by the pool since it will probably get hotter more quickly due to the dark color.


----------

